# Kompliziertes XML-Document, wie lese ich es ein?



## Campino (31. Okt 2005)

hi, 
ich hab einen xml-File, der etwa so aussieht:

```
<xml>Text Teil 1<tag>Text Teil zwei</tag>Text Teil drei</xml>
```

ich hätte jetzt gerne irgendwie drei Objekte, nämlich:
1. Eins mit Text Teil 1 drin.
2. Eins mit Text Teil 2 drin, an dem sollte erjkenbar sein, dass dieser in einem <tag> steht
3. Eins mit Text teil drei drin

Wie mache ich das mit JDom? Die Reihnfolge der drei Objekte sollte erkennbar sein.

Danke sconmal, 
campino


----------



## byte (1. Nov 2005)

hm, die struktur deiner xml-datei ist etwas komisch. "text teil 1" und "text teil 3" kann man schwer unterscheiden, wenn man das ganze als jdom baum einliest. denn doc.getRootElement().getText() liefert halt den gesamten text-teil des root-elements, also "text teil1text teil 3". den text vom mittleren element bekommste dann halt über die getText() vom ersten kind des roots.


```
System.out.println(doc.getRootElement().getText());  //liefert: text teil 1text teil 3 (weil es zusammengehört!)
System.out.println(doc.getRootElement().getChild("tag").getText());  //liefert: text teil 2
```

noch fragen?


----------



## Roar (1. Nov 2005)

getContent(int) liefert dir Text;Element;Text


----------



## Campino (1. Nov 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> getContent(int) liefert dir Text;Element;Text


----------



## byte (2. Nov 2005)

Ach über den Content geht das. Ja, das macht in der Tat Sinn. Wieder was dazugelernt.


----------

